# Humminbird 998c HD SI or Lowrance HDS-8



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

Hello All!

I am debating on which of these units to get for my boat. I am pretty much aware of what both have to offer but I was just wondering what your thoughts were on each of the units. I have yet to hear one deciding factor that makes one unit MUCH better than the other. I know that Lowrance is a very trusted and used system. However, I have heard Humminbird is making a good run and offers better customer service as well as much features. Basically... I need some help/input. Let me know what you all think! Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's definitely a "ford vs chevy" issue with them. Prices will be close to each other, features are close to the same. Installation is a little different between the 2 as lowrance runs a separate structure scan box instead of it being built into the unit. Your best bet would be to go somewhere that has them set up on display (bass pro, Cabela's, gander mtn.) And just stand there and play with them. Scroll through the menus. Mark random waypoints, etc.... that's really the only way you'll know what you will prefer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I am just learning about these units also. My understanding is for example that the new hds 7m touch. Something like that name does not need a seperate box as did the older units. By the looks of the screen due to the touch screen the 7 seems to have a nice screen size

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

Along the same lines... does anyone know of a good mounting system for either of the units? I have limited space so I need a mount that is moveable. Thanks again!


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

awelker said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am debating on which of these units to get for my boat. I am pretty much aware of what both have to offer but I was just wondering what your thoughts were on each of the units. I have yet to hear one deciding factor that makes one unit MUCH better than the other. I know that Lowrance is a very trusted and used system. However, I have heard Humminbird is making a good run and offers better customer service as well as much features. Basically... I need some help/input. Let me know what you all think! Thanks!


hummingbird!!!! i have had bad luck wit lowrance. do an internet search of current and past products of lowrance. all my hummingbirds have been great. jus my opinion. good luck with your choice.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have HDS 5 gen 2's and have been really happy with the performance of them. There both mounted on Ram mounts. The Ram mounts offer you the ability to adjust the positioning to whatever fits you the best. I have no experience with Hummingbird to offfer an opinion there.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

If you go with the HB 998 hold off purchasing until the first of the year as the new models will have the LED back lite screens which are much brighter.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> I am just learning about these units also. My understanding is for example that the new hds 7m touch. Something like that name does not need a seperate box as did the older units. By the looks of the screen due to the touch screen the 7 seems to have a nice screen size
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes. The new touch screen models have the structure scan built in, but they cost considerably more than a gen 2 hds units with the S.S. bundle.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

or save a bunch now on a 998

http://www.bbcboards.net/sponsors-f...entory-going-fast-$1329-99-free-shipping.html


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a fantastic price. Almost $600 savings. I almost ordered one but i already have the 997 and 1197 models. No way i'd wait til spring to get one with this price out there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought Low and others have bought Birds and most of us seem to be happy with our choice, it really is a personal choice. Like some else said go to BPS and play with them both and pick the one you like the most. 
There will be a small learning curve to either unit and I believe that will be a wash either way you go.
I've seen them both on the lake and they are both nice in their own way. I agree whith Chaunc, I wouldn't wait there are some great prices now.

If you decide to go Low check this out. BBG is a good place to buy
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/memb...ds7-hds-8-hds-10-gen2-basemap-w-83-200-a.html


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BBG is also a HB dealer. I bought my 1197 from them when they were blowing them out because the 1198 was on the way. I am doing everything in my power NOT to pull the trigger on the 998 right now!!! lol


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

humminbird has been on my ranger since 1989...and this year when i u0pdated to the 998, it dident change... if you want a deal on a 998, go to BASS PRO, have them price match WALMART... thats what i did... got the 998 brand new... for $1600, plus $25 in rewards points.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you see the link I posted...anyone can grab one right now for $1329!!!! That's nearly $600 off MSRP!!!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yep didient klnow if the limited number was sold out though lol


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I totally went for this deal! Thanks for the heads-up! Going to mount this one at the bow.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> humminbird has been on my ranger since 1989...and this year when i u0pdated to the 998, it dident change... if you want a deal on a 998, go to BASS PRO, have them price match WALMART... thats what i did... got the 998 brand new... for $1600, plus $25 in rewards points.


I prefer to buy my stuff on amazon, no sales tax. 6.5% on 1600$ is a lot of coin to throw away.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd look for one 3-5 years old on e-bay with the biggest screen possible. Instead of $1500-2000 you'll pay $300-400. Make sure to update the software. The fish don't care much if their sonar images are in HD or scanned from the side. They bite the same.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I have the HB and only used it as an expensive GPS! I did some side scans but frankly haven't found fish like what's shown in the advertisements! I've yet to read the operating manual, too tedious, so my fishing hasn't improved much! 

My thought was maybe an ipilot would've been better!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

HB plus Lakemaster maps plus iPilot link = fishing bliss. Set it and forget it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check cabelas bargain bin sick deals on electronic s right now 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 20, 2012)

Summary of the comments...
Any of the major retailers carry RAM mounts and they are a good flexabile solution for almost any product. Strongly recommended for good quality and overall strength. Have seen them used in airpanes. 

As many of the posts point out, a lot of the choice is personal preferance based on operations but good service and features are a lot of the mix. I personally don't place a lot of value in the demo operations of units as software is simply "smoke and mirrors" when it's in the show room. Try to find a fishing friend or nice neighbor who will let you press a few keys in the real world.

Don't over look the value of a good warranty which is something you don't get with a used unit. If it's needed HB promises a three day turn from the day of receipt and as someone mentioned the customer service is great. Also check out the manufacturers web site materials and documentation. Their FAQ sections give a good indication of who is paying attention to their customers. On a good site I can usually find my answers in the FAQ's quicker than I can by making a phone call.

A 'bird fan I am.


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 998 and just purchased a hds 10 gen2 because I liked my buddy's unit better. I like the mapping better and I kinda like the sonar a little better. I will tell you humminbird's customer service is excellent compared to lowrance's. Just my opinion though


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

tackleitis said:


> I will tell you humminbird's customer service is excellent compared to lowrance's. Just my opinion though


Have you actually used both?
I have heard this and I've been a Lowrance guy for 30 years. On the one time I actually had to use Lowrance customer service they were great. I had a unit which was maybe a month out of warranty and they replaced it at no cost to me with the newest version that was available. To be honest, with either brand it's rare to have any problems.

I agree with Silver Fox, if you're looking at the screen on those demo units and expecting that on the water you may be disappointed or you're going to spend alot of time pushing buttons and not fishing.


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

Crappiedude,
You have way more experience than me. I called lowrance twice and disappointed both times.
The people I dealt with didn't seem to know their product very well. The ladies at Humminbird helped me quit a bit though. 
I have been us
ing my Humminbird for 2 years and had problems marking fish deep on lake Ontario.
I have not had trouble on Erie though. I fish mainly for walleye but enjoy going for salmon a few times a year. I have not used my my lowrance unit yet but fished a number of times with my buddy who has a hds and like his unit better.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

tackleitis said:


> Crappiedude,
> You have way more experience than me. I called lowrance twice and disappointed both times.
> The people I dealt with didn't seem to know their product very well. The ladies at Humminbird helped me quit a bit though.
> I have been us
> ...


Having the right transducer on Ontario is key, I have a lowrance and I can mark fish deep and bait deep on my lowrance but I need to get my 83/200 hooked up or ideally a 50/200. The standard 200 isn't cutting it not enought power. I get into depths of over 200 ft and it's not as good. I did go to deep water trolling option on my HDS unit and it was WAY better it changed the internal settings on it and it marked bait and fish much better. 

Lowrance mark fish way better than Bird, I also like the mapping better.


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree. At first I was confused by the 83/200 and the difference between the 50/200.
I believe my new unit will do 50, 83 & 200 is that correct or am I wrong about that?
:


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip k gone.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

As much as I love my humminbirds, the new Lowrance are touch screen  OoooOooo


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I get into depths of over 200 ft and it's not as good.* I did go to deep water trolling option on my HDS unit and it was WAY better it changed the internal settings* on it and it marked bait and fish much better.
> 
> Lowrance mark fish way better than Bird, I also like the mapping better.


Very good point and good reminder.
Even though I've been running a HDS unit for the last 2 years I doubt that I would have thought to change that setting. 
I do like the clarity of my HDS units.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I had to figure something out because the 200 shoot thru wasn't giving me the picture I was looking for, it still sucks in comparison to a 50 would provide on my transom. Although I don't want to I am going to mount a P66 50/200 on my transom and hook it up to my HDS-8 and run my 200 to my LCX38HD, I can network share between the two so depending on what lake I am fishing I'll just select which transducer I want to use/share. 

With a shoot thru I can't mark my rigger balls that extra 6 ft from the ducer being mounted in the boat vs on the transom is crucial plus the 50 is made for rigger fishing and fishing over deep water I'll get much better penetration and ability to mark deep fish over deep water. 

The HDS deep water setting did help alot though.


----------

